# Replacement for milk



## Lana18

I love milk and I miss having cereal for breakfast....what can I replace for milk since diary upsets my tummy??


----------



## Kathleen M.

Soy milk, rice milk, almond milk.Some people find soy can be too gassy so you might start with rice milk.


----------



## kelseypink15

Get Almond Breeze milk! It is soooo delicious and creamy! I love it and it doesn't give me gas







Yay! I get the unsweetened vanilla flavor and sometimes I just want to drink it out of the carton! Hahaha you can find it in the carton by the cereal or in the refrigerated section. Enjoy


----------



## Jackie09

I've tried EVERYTHING, and it seems like soy milk (Silk) and a thing called Vitamite work best for me. Soy milk does hurt my tummy if I'm having a particularly bad symptom day, but Vitamite actually tastes very close to real milk but is completely lactose free. You can usually find both at a Wal-Mart or grocery store. Milk treated with acidophilus bacteria can also work for some people!


----------



## nighting-gale

rice milk (to me anyways) literally tastes like someone put a cup of rice in a blender on high







but I really like it on cereals. almond milk is sweet... i generally prefer rice milk, but i've only ever really had it on cereal.


----------



## Cherrie

I've tried all three -- soy, rice, and almond milk, they all work pretty well for me. LOL, me too think the rice milk tastes just like that!







... I've also found the unsweetened version works best for me. The higher the sugar/sweetener level, the less comfortable my stomach feels.


----------



## Patman75

Some people have good result with "Raw Milk"Check out this thread.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...c=96235&hl=


----------



## hope2090

I replaced it with soy milk. If it's the lactose in the milk that gives you the problems, you might be able to drink goat's milk because it has much less lactose than cow's milk. I've never tried it, but I heard it worked for some people.


----------



## TareBear

There are also non-dairy "ice creams" out there - Rice Dream and Soy Dream are good.







I like soy milk better than rice milk myself... but I'll drink either. Haven't tried Almond Breeze yet!


----------



## transatlanticist

I've found that Almond Breeze is way easier on my stomach than Silk or Lactaid and tastes pretty good, especially with cereal. Also, So Delicious makes a cookie dough ice cream from coconut milk that is dairy and gluten free, and, true to its name, is actually delicious!


----------



## smalltowngurl

I've tried many alternatives over the years and soy milk is my favorite! We have discovered that the kirkland (costco) vanilla flavored kind tastes just like silk and is cheaper so my parents buy it there. Also SoyDelicous Ice Cream AMAZING!!!!!







Soy dream ick compared to it! Another staple for me is soy cheese. I love the brand veggie slices it tastes really good not like plastic!


----------



## Champsleeve

I like Costco's brand of soy milk too but I get the plain. I prefer it to Silk and you can't beat the price. Almond milk is really good if you want something more dessert-like in taste. My daughter prefers rice milk to all of them though so I guess it just depends on the person. Giving up dairy did more to help my IBS than anything else I've tried.


----------



## emepe22

Be carefull, there is so much calcium in milk... it may be difficult to eat enough calcium from other products... ask a dietetics to help, and check if you eat enough calcium.There is some lactose free milk (I'm from Montreal,Canada so here there is two brand: Lacteze and Natrel lactose free milk). The taste may be different (more sweet) but with cereals, there is no difference.Moreover, I found that some coffee shop offers lactose free milk !!Also, there is some "lactase" (the enzyme that your body cannot produce anymore in order to digest lactose) that you can eat BEFORE eating dairy product, or add some drops in milk.Your body may continue to produce lactase but a certain level. Therefore, maybe you can eat a small portion without symptoms...


----------



## SneakerPimp

I like Almond Breeze the best.I'd stay far away from soy in any form for awhile if I were you, as well as dairy. It's not just the lactose in dairy that can cause problems, but the CASEIN in dairy as well. And soy is notoriously hard to digest. If you're doing an elimination diet, stick with rice or almond milk.And seriously, dairy isn't really good for you in the first place. Going off dairy was the best thing I've ever done for my IBS. Second to going gluten free. Just because you don't have Celiacs (I don't) doesn't mean that gluten isn't a problem.Also, from what I've read, going gluten free can sometimes reverse lactose intolerance....I do miss yoghurt though.


----------



## nigol

SneakerPimp said:


> I like Almond Breeze the best.I'd stay far away from soy in any form for awhile if I were you, as well as dairy. It's not just the lactose in dairy that can cause problems, but the CASEIN in dairy as well. And soy is notoriously hard to digest. If you're doing an elimination diet, stick with rice or almond milk.And seriously, dairy isn't really good for you in the first place. Going off dairy was the best thing I've ever done for my IBS. Second to going gluten free. Just because you don't have Celiacs (I don't) doesn't mean that gluten isn't a problem.Also, from what I've read, going gluten free can sometimes reverse lactose intolerance....I do miss yoghurt though.


but dont we need dairy in our lives to function??? I can live without milk but yogurt should be okay in my opinion.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Dairy has some good things in it, but you can eat a healthy diet and be perfectly fine and never touch dairy. People with severe dairy allergies who can't have any dairy do OK as long as they stay off the moo-juice.Now you do have to replace the calcium from milk from other dietary sources, but dairy isn't the only way to get that calcium.Now some people may like dairy enough that they feel their diet isn't complete without it and so may feel it helps them function, but it is not biologically required that we have dairy every day and there is no other way to get what we need.A lot depends on your individual tolerance. If you do fine with some yogurt there is no reason to stop that even if other people feel they need to. And if someone feels better eliminating all dairy, then they shouldn't be forced to consume dairy.


----------

